# Looking for manual



## lynch2181 (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone have manuals shop, service, parts or otherwise avaliable for download for a 61 MF 50 dont want to wast ethe money buying one from ebay would just assume to prnt it myself thanks for looking ive got quite a project on my hands


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lynch. Glad to have you! Got any pictures to share?


----------

